# carbo plus?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Any info on these things? It looks like one of those basic systems you can get at petsmart? Its @ 150$, I can get a co2 setup w/ controller, tank, everything for @ 180. This carbo plus thing worth looking into or is it just another cheapie wrapped up to make it look more expensive?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Any info on these things? It looks like one of those basic systems you can get at petsmart? Its @ 150$, I can get a co2 setup w/ controller, tank, everything for @ 180. This carbo plus thing worth looking into or is it just another cheapie wrapped up to make it look more expensive?


Ive read they are unreliable.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i have never tried one and i don't know any that uses them.Here in Greece Pressurized Co2 has the most 'supporters'


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Im currently using it and Im havent come to a conclusion of its effectiveness.. Right now Im battling hair algae. Regulation is controlled by a led meter and when the carbon bar is used up it turns red..I currently have it hooked up to my lights to extend the life of the co2.. I plan on using a co2 canister in the future which give me greater control of the co2 coming into my tank..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

it is a glorified DIY CO2 reactor.


----------

